# kim fisher



## Melaniedog (6 Juli 2011)

ich bewundere diese frau, auch mit über 40 sieht sie top aus. wie seht ihr das`?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Juli 2011)

stimmt genau:thumbup:​


----------



## tommie3 (7 Juli 2011)

Genauso!


----------



## BlueLynne (7 Juli 2011)

schön, wenn das einer sagt/schreibt:thumbup:


----------



## kurt666 (7 Juli 2011)

Ich finde sie sehr gut!!


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (7 Juli 2011)

also ick seh nix


----------



## haggy (29 Juli 2011)

thx


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2011)

jo


----------



## Rebell96 (19 Apr. 2012)

richtig


----------



## Gärtner66 (14 Mai 2012)

Also ich hatte das Glück Kim Fisher bis jetzt 3mal live zu sehen und mit ihr zu sprechen.
Total natürlich und witzig. NICHT abgehoben. Schade das sie nicht mehr singt.


----------



## LuigiHallodri (2 Juni 2012)

Celebs_fan2011 schrieb:


> also ick seh nix



rofl3 Über solche Bemerkungen könnt ich mich kaputtlachen!


----------



## TobiasB (2 Juni 2012)

LuigiHallodri schrieb:


> rofl3 Über solche Bemerkungen könnt ich mich kaputtlachen!



Schön für dich nur wenn ich schreibe wie seht ihr das??

muss ich auch was zeigen gelle Alter.


----------



## Sarafin (1 Aug. 2012)

Kim wird,wie guter Wein,mit zunehmendem Alter immer besser...Lecker.


----------



## MaMox (25 Sep. 2012)

Sehr attraktive Frau!


----------



## JohnnytheJoker (26 Sep. 2012)

Wirklich sehr heiss die Frau,
mit ihr ist es wie mit einer alten Flasche Wein. Je älter desto besser.


----------



## tamoo24 (11 Okt. 2012)

An Celebs_ fan2011:dann entgeht dir aber was


----------



## Klark (13 Okt. 2012)

bei ihr soll die zeit stehen bleiben , 40


----------



## hordak (13 Okt. 2012)

Eine wirklich tolle Frau und sieht sieht dazu noch Super aus!


----------



## Kira052011 (30 Sep. 2017)

Ich finde sie klasse! Sie singt super und ist eine tolle Entertainerin, habe sie schon mehrmals live erlebt, ich hoffe sie singt wieder mehr und es gibt mal ein neues Album von ihr ...!


----------

